
An Open Letter to Recruiters - nikunjk
http://talent.linkedin.com/blog/index.php/2013/10/an-open-letter-to-recruiters#!
======
robabbott
As a counterpoint to this article, there are the dozens of recruiters that
have examined my resume with my extensive embedded systems and database
experience and have used their analytical skill to determine that I am a
perfect fit for a marketing person for a car dealership. Or, which happens
more often than not, that I will leave my current senior position to take a
contract position for half the pay and four positions down the ladders at the
company at which I already work. Sorry, but not impressed by most.

